# Watch this amazing docu. about a 17 year old with terminal cancer



## Mystery snail (Mar 26, 2010)

http://www.upworthy.com/this-kid-just-died-what-he-left-behind-is-wondtacular-rip

It is a tear Jerker. a must see.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

in the face of adversity courage rises up...
wonderful piece josh..thank you..


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Wow.
Just wow.


----------

